# Big Enough Tank???



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, i am growing out 6 Black Belts, im hopes of a pair, and i wanted to know if a 130g tank is enough to house them properly.

thanx,
Gage


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I think it would be fine. Hope you get a nice breeding pair.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Depends on the dimensions. If it's long then yes it will be more than fine! If it's tall then it might not. A pair can easily be kept in a 125. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I like this guy. He asks if his tank is big enough before e shoves all those fish in a 55 gallon tank! :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey, pretty sure (havent seen it yet) the dimensions are72"'x18"x24", it is the width that makes me second guess it.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

> I like this guy


I believe this guy is a gal :wink:


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I like this gal


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

WHAT! im not a girl...wth? LOL, im a 245lbs 15 year old guy...LOL, thanx a lot :lol:

wth made you think i was a chick? do i sound that girl like on here??? LOL, heres my picture...









still think im a girl???


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW!!  Dude you could so pass for 20! And man you could so beat me up! BTW I knew you were a guy all a long! :thumb:


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

Holy shhhhh now that is some funny stuff :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> WOW!!  Dude you could so pass for 20! And man you could so beat me up! BTW I knew you were a guy all a long! :thumb:


:lol:, thanx for knowing im a guy...LMAO... im a little big for my age...5'10 and 245lbs...


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry man. opcorn: But this sure has been some entertainment!


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

first time a picture of not a fish or a set-up    
nice pics man


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

So sorry gage    

I swear I read that in another thread. You definitely do not look like a chick!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Bro, off topic, but you look like you'd fit right in to the WWE/F scene..... You're halfway to doing the WHOaaaa! pose right there, I know a natural when I see one. :lol: Just need to work on that smack talk and get you a spandex mask.

Then we can call you "Twelve Gage" (wrong spelling but you get the idea), your special move, in keeping with your character name, could be pummelling your opponent with your "big guns"....



Sorry, couldn't resist. Take no offence.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Bro, off topic, but you look like you'd fit right in to the WWE/F scene..... You're halfway to doing the WHOaaaa! pose right there, I know a natural when I see one. Just need to work on that smack talk and get you a spandex mask.
> 
> Then we can call you "Twelve Gage" (wrong spelling but you get the idea), your special move, in keeping with your character name, could be pummelling your opponent with your "big guns"....
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. Take no offence.


That is awesome Blairo1! :lol: :lol:

LMFA! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

blairo1 said:


> Bro, off topic, but you look like you'd fit right in to the WWE/F scene..... You're halfway to doing the WHOaaaa! pose right there, I know a natural when I see one. :lol: Just need to work on that smack talk and get you a spandex mask.
> 
> Then we can call you "Twelve Gage" (wrong spelling but you get the idea), your special move, in keeping with your character name, could be pummelling your opponent with your "big guns"....
> 
> ...


LMFAO, no offense taken, *** heard it all before, from heavy weight boxing to football player...


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

This CA folder is out of control...where are the mods? :? :-? 
BV opcorn:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------

